# BNR34 rear passenger tail light big halo lens or just a rear left tail light



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for a r34 gtr the big halo lens of the rear left tail light.

Or a damaged rear left tail light with this lens in good condition

Or a undamaged rear left tail light ...

Best regards


----------

